# hoyt powerhawk



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

give it to me for free :teeth: I'll pay the shipping :tongue:


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

100 dalla right here if its a bet!! :lol3: haha but what did you get it from?


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

i won it at a raffle in nebraska at a ducks unlimited. The five galloon bucket was completly full and they drew my ticket.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

give it to me or find someone you know that is over 18, and tell them to sell it on here.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

i know exactly what you mean!!! I won a benelli nova 12ga from my local DU. ours doesnt have archery stuff tho.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

this is the first year they did have a bow or some kind of archery stuff.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah. you think your gonna sell it?


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

i think we are going to try to get it in left handed but if we cant i dont know what well do with it


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ohh, good luck trying to get lefty model, ive been trying to sell that shotgun for 2 years now. too bad i cant sell a gun over AT


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

two years ago i won a 12 ga. 3 and a half inch in d.u. I also won a pink camo .22 LR in d.u. as well


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

haha, ive won a .22 also. and a red ryder bb gun  was the 12ga a benelli?


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

what are the specs? If your willing to sell Im kinda looking for a compound bow but I have no clue how much a powerhawk's worth


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

i think they go around 500 or so. it is a nice bow i played with it a little in search of my bow.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

ya i that 12 ga. is a beneli


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

wow, exactly what i got, i've also won a 20ga. single shot


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

put it on ebay for lik 250


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

its more than that.. at least 400. i would put it on classifieds before i put it on ebay.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

crbanta said:


> put it on ebay for lik 250


It's a brand new bow that sells for $599. I wouldn't sell it unless I got over $550 for it.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah cole, 250 is what i sold my 2003 pse nova. for 250 people would buy it and sell it back for 500.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> It's a brand new bow that sells for $599. I wouldn't sell it unless I got over $550 for it.


But does it come with warranty? I think If you try to sell it for the MSRP it will take a while to sell since most people can get them for the same price from their local pro shop


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah, but it wont be a 2 month wait on it, it would be 2 weeks max.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

2010 powerhawk is worth max 400, they only sold for like 450.


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

N7709K said:


> 2010 powerhawk is worth max 400, they only sold for like 450.


Yea they weren't to expensive of a bow, but they were pretty nice my buddy has one. He's a darn good shot with it to.


----------

